# Current Boston & Maine Railway



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Since I am getting pictures of the old B&M stuff, I figured that I would take some pictures of the rails still in use... From what I have read, Pan Am Railways owns the few B&M lines still around...

--------------------------------------------------

These pictures were taken in Plastow, New Hampshire right near the Mass border... LOL, notice the motorcycle in the first picture, I think it was a cop bike, yikes... I did not notice it right away, but when I did I decided to go up onto the overpass... I was very lucky, I actually saw a train going by! Too bad I had left the side of the rails when it went by, but I still got plenty of pictures (36 to be exact )... It was a set of Guilford Rails locomotives, GP40's I believe? The freight was mostly CSX and a bunch of other random lines... There was even a Santa Fe hopper car, just like the one I have in O scale!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I need to get out train hunting more, I have not caught any since I took these photos two months ago... Does anyone know where I could get a schedule of the freight trains, or are things like that not available in this post-9/11 world? I looked at the companies website, but it is not that great and has barely any information


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

is it the gulford railroad system that runs the most, check their site.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, that is the website I was talking about... See if you can find any information there that I may be missing 

http://www.guilfordrail.com/


----------

